# Night Hunting Arizona



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Arizona state game commission has voted to allow night hunting predators in designated areas as a control effort. No details yet on rules. Heres the news.	http://azgfd.net/artman/publish/NewsMedia/Commission-takes-a-cautious-and-surgical-approach-to-implementing-night-hunting-legislation.shtml


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good to hear, I can't wait.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats great news Jim, I bet you and Don will be up for that!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's good to hear. Everyone knows once you lose some rights it's hard to get them back.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HMMM... Perhaps I need to ask for a light for christmas.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Skip the light and go for night vision if they decide to allow it.

At least you're lest likely to step on Mr no shoulders at night right?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> HMMM... Perhaps I need to ask for a light for christmas.


Lightforce striker 170


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

That............. is .................AWESOME!!! Thanks for the heads up JT!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> Skip the light and go for night vision if they decide to allow it.
> 
> At least you're lest likely to step on Mr no shoulders at night right?


Going for night vision would be great if a guy can afford $1500 to $3500. I would love to have it but there is just no way. I have several $25.00 spotlights and splurged and bought a Kill Light 250 for $139 and do quite well.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Danny have a look at the lightforce striker140.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Danny have a look at the lightforce striker140.


I had checked them and every light on the planet seemed like. Almost bought a Lightforce but went with the green Kill Light instead. A lot smaller diameter, stays centered very well and no battery pack to tote around. http://www.elusivewi...re&iProduct=261


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think Skip had a good deal on a light if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a couple of the kill lights and am sold on them.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

bar-d said:


> Going for night vision would be great if a guy can afford $1500 to $3500. I would love to have it but there is just no way. I have several $25.00 spotlights and splurged and bought a Kill Light 250 for $139 and do quite well.


I bought a half decent one for $400 on Amazon. I'd post my shoddy pic of how it looks through it but I can't access PB from work.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bar-d said:


> I had checked them and every light on the planet seemed like. Almost bought a Lightforce but went with the green Kill Light instead. A lot smaller diameter, stays centered very well and no battery pack to tote around. http://www.elusivewi...re&iProduct=261


Looks good Danny. Ok for sitting in a highseat but no so for lamping in a landrover.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

This seems to contradict what the Game and Fish officer said at the Aug. AZ. Predator Callers club meeting. If I understood what was said correctly,he told us that the Governor had put a "hold" on any hunting related law changes for I believe four years, after signing the law opening up parks to hunting, which wasn't being lobbied for by the dept. but ignored the night hunting changes that were being lobbied for. Unless this means that Game and Fish are just getting set for once the "hold" is lifted. Or of course I may have mis-understood the whole thing, its possible. I know I was wrong at least once before. lol If there are any members who were at that meeting please help me out here.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Looks good Danny. Ok for sitting in a highseat but no so for lamping in a landrover.


I never use a scope mounted light for searching. I use my spotlights while calling or traveling in my hunting vehicle. Once I have called up and/or spotted a coyote, then I turn on the scope light as I get ready to shoot. BTW I would love to have a Landrover with a high rack.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Danny I might be putting a big sunroof in mine over Christmas and then build a platform around the sunroof with box steel and plywood for a rest so you can turn, lamp and shoot '360.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Danny I might be putting a big sunroof in mine over Christmas and then build a platform around the sunroof with box steel and plywood for a rest so you can turn, lamp and shoot '360.


Groovy, post pics.


----------

